# Skittle Wine.



## vickywin (Feb 8, 2017)

Ok this was a request by my daughter but it turned out to be a good summer fruity punch.

Skittle Wine / Skittle Hootch.

Recipe for 1 gallon. (abv 13/15 %)

3 x 152g packs of Skittles
1 Litre White grape juice
435 grams sugar
1 teabag
1 tsp pectolase
1 tsp Wine nutrient
1 tsp citric acid
1 tsp Wine yeast ( I used Harris Super Yeast.)

Method.

In a pan bring to the boil 1 pint of water.
Add the Skittles, the sugar and citric acid.
Gently simmer for 20 minutes whilst stirring occasionally.
It will turn a neon green as the Skittles dissolve
Make a cup of tea with the teabag. (no milk or sugar Smiley ) 
The whole house will become perfumed with Skittle aroma . 
Add 2 Litres of water to the demijohn.
Allow the simmered Skittles mix some time to cool.
Add the tea and Skittle mix to the demijohn.
Add the grape juice to the demijohn.
Fill the demijohn to its shoulders with more water.
Add the pectolase and the wine nutrient, stir or shake the mix up.
Add the yeast.
Fit airlock.

Ferment as usual.

It stayed greenish yellow and fell perfectly clear. 

I bottled mine after 2 rackings and 8 weeks later presented 6 bottles to a girly party. None survived the night. Grin ringtone one call away


----------



## TxBrew (Feb 12, 2017)

Turned out good?

There is a pretty thorough article about it here:

https://www.homebrewsupply.com/learn/skittles-wine-taste-the-juice.html


----------



## NorCal (Feb 12, 2017)

vickywin said:


> Ok this was a request by my daughter but it turned out to be a good summer fruity punch
> 
> None survived the night. Grin



I'm assuming you mean the wine, not the guests


----------



## gwm72513 (Mar 21, 2017)

I have been trying to make Skittle wine for a while now (with lots of help from this thread http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11640). The last two 6 gallon batches failed to ferment at all. I figured it was the frozen grape juice concentrate I was using so I bought some other stuff from the local homebrew store and have had a gallon batch going since last night. The must is showing the same signs as the first two batches (slight foaming, slight fizzing). However the last two batches failed to drop from 1.090 at all. Even after a month. So we will see how this run goes, I hope it works.


----------

